# i found a white pigeon



## whitepigeon (Nov 15, 2004)

i rescued a fully white pigeon from a hawk. it is very tame. does anyone know what kind of pigeon this could be?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

It could be a white racing homer.

Can you post a picture of him/her?

If it has a band on one of it's legs, take a look at it and write down all the numbers and letters on it and post it here. Someone will then tell you how to track down the owner, if possible.

Is it injured at all? Eating? Drinking?

Anyway, thanks for taking it it.

OBTW, where are you at? Looking ahead, long term, if the bird survives and its owner cannot be found... and you don't wish to keep it, we may be able to hook you up with someone that will take it in, depending on where you're at.


----------



## whitepigeon (Nov 15, 2004)

*whitepigeon*

Thanks for responding so quickly. No, it doesn't have a tag on it and yes it's eating and drinking really good. It is not injured. My mom fell in love with it so she took it in. I live in Kissimmee, Florida. I do check the ads to see if someone has lost him/her. I would hate to know a little girl or boy is out there and very upset because they've lost their pet. If I can't find the owner my mom would like to keep it. She has always had a bird or two.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to pigeons.com Whitepigeon

Thank you for rescuing this sweet pigeon. 

*I would hate to know a little girl or boy is out there and very upset because they've lost their pet*
I agree 100%, however, unless he was banded or has any outstanding features, it would be hard for someone to positively identify him. 

Sadie, one of the offspring of the two pigeons in the picture by my name can be identified very easily even though she is white with a bit of black feathering, as she has one eye like her Dad & one like her Mom, which are both very different.

That's wonderful your Mom has offered to take him in.

If you or your Mom have any questions or concerns please do post them & we will assist as best we can. We have several FL members on board.

By all means, if you are able to get a picture we would enjoy seeing him. 

Good luch with your new found feathered friend.  

Cindy


----------



## whitepigeon (Nov 15, 2004)

*whitepigeon*

Thank you.
Do you know of any diseases this pigeon may carry? Anything my mom needs to be concerned about. My mom has alot of medical problems and I don't want her to subject herself to anything else that could harm her.


Thank you,
whitepigeon


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Do you know of any diseases this pigeon may carry? Anything my mom needs to be concerned about.*
It's always possible a rescued pigeon can have come in contact with a ill pigeon.

No matter what the circumstance is, I *always* isolate a 'newcomer', just as a precaution. 

I would suggest tending to his daily needs & observe him for any unusual behavior. Without having a lot of contact, this will also give your Mom time to adjust & see if she will be affected by his feathers, dander, etc.

Others will be along to offer their input as well.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Bless you for caring for the bird*



whitepigeon said:


> Thank you.
> Do you know of any diseases this pigeon may carry? Anything my mom needs to be concerned about. My mom has alot of medical problems and I don't want her to subject herself to anything else that could harm her.
> 
> 
> ...


 I think your question concerning what diseases that pigeons may carry, had to do with your concern that harm could come to your mother. Unless you were to eat the pigeon, I know of no pigeon diseases that can be transmitted to a human. A pet dog or cat, would be more dangerous.


----------

